# Reliance Power IPO



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2008)

Ny1 of u applied for it??


----------



## adi007 (Jan 18, 2008)

not me but my dad had applied for it..


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes I applied for it ..in partial payment method ..but its a long term investment.. i see not many digitians are investors in share market


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Jan 18, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Yes I applied for it ..in partial payment method ..but its a long term investment.. i see not many digitians are investors in share market


Sethji kitne lakh laga diye...
LALAJI HO GAYE HO...

Waisse kitne shares ke liye bid kiya...

Papa has also bidded


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 18, 2008)

arre khacchar  tu aa gaya itne din baad ..
partial payment main 25k hee lagaye hai ..buss


----------



## shobankr (Jan 18, 2008)

yes i did apply!! 

125 shares in part time....


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 18, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> arre khacchar  tu aa gaya itne din baad ..
> partial payment main 25k hee lagaye hai ..buss



Almost everyone has done that only- 25800 smthing ka call money.




shobankr said:


> yes i did apply!!
> 
> 125 shares in part time....




*shares in part time* :-O What do u do in "other time"? 



esumitkumar said:


> arre khacchar  tu aa gaya itne din baad ..
> partial payment main 25k hee lagaye hai ..buss



Almost everyone has done that only- 25800 smthing ka call money.




shobankr said:


> yes i did apply!!
> 
> 125 shares in part time....




*shares in part time* :-O What do u do in "other time"?  

@pathik... y did u change your pic yaar... ab pata nahi chalta ki u posted.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 18, 2008)

Me too applied. Lets see how many I get!
And yeah, I just read few days before in newspaper that software companies will be benefited by the subprime in U.S.
This Infy is not giving great returns as it used to sometime back. So lets hope it does this time!


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 18, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> And yeah, I just read few days before in newspaper that software companies will be benefited by the subprime in U.S.
> This Infy is not giving great returns as it used to sometime back. So lets hope it does this time!



Do u have an engineering background?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks like many people have applied. Anil ambani is a genius.
@enticer Jlt


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 18, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Looks like many people have applied. Anil ambani is a genius.
> @enticer Jlt



Oh pls... A person who is creating dummy accounts to buy his own shares- genius?? :O


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 18, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Do u have an engineering background?


no!


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ Luks lik that... may i pls know what do u do, jlt?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 18, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> ^^ Luks lik that... may i pls know what do u do, jlt?


1. Teacher (commercial institutes)
2. Medico


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ohkay... Its not everyday u come across ppl who knw abt the Subprime rates.

Thats y i asked


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 18, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Ohkay... Its not everyday u come across ppl who knw abt the Subprime rates.
> 
> Thats y i asked


My mom is a stock enthusiast, so I often hear that from her!


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ohkay... I felt like jumping into the arena-and become a Portfolio Manager.


----------



## mns.saraf (Jan 19, 2008)

me too applied
225 shares


----------



## shobankr (Jan 19, 2008)

sorry guys I meant part payment..
But some say that it is not better to buy in part payment because.. if the allocated shares are more than wat we have paid then we will ave to pay the money..but the pblm is it will take 2/3 weeks for the payment and within this period it is said that the price will come down....

But i think the chances are less


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 19, 2008)

shobankr said:


> But some say that it is not better to buy in part payment.....


When the condition of IPO demands only Part Payment, such requests with "complete payment" would not be entertained- tell your friends they would be refunded all monies due to them within 3 weeks.




shobankr said:


> .....because.. if the allocated shares are more than wat we have paid then we will ave to pay the money..but the pblm is it will take 2/3 weeks for the payment and within this period it is said that the price will come down....




Sorry but I don't think you wud get MORE SHARES THAN YOU APPLIED FOR. Infact I don't think if anyone wud be allotted more than one or two lots each, having regard to the rate of oversubscription. The excess amount of investor's payment would be adjusted against the purchase consideration of the shares allotted. Refund cases would be dealth with soon.

JFYI- most of the mutual funds are not focussing on this Reliance Power IPO, because it is considered that Reliance's Price Band is hugely inflated. It is not able to sustain the level of desired profits too.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 19, 2008)

+1.. Only 1 or 2 lots per application seems possible.. Btw enticer are u heavily into stocks?


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 19, 2008)

Not exactly- personally being a student I prefer Mutual Funds. But being a budding CA I am very much into analysing the economy and thus, the stock exchange.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 19, 2008)

i have also applied for it...225 shares..


----------



## Pathik (Jan 19, 2008)

Mutual funds r kinda safe.. But if u wanna earn fast, Stocks is the thing for u.. Btw do u analyse index funds too?


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone who has applied for a full lot (15 lots) irrepective of full payment or part payment is almost sure to get atleast 1 lot, as the retails oversubscription in 14.8 times.

Even i have applied for it.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah 15 shares is minimum u will get....

In black market people were offering 10K+ for just aplying for IPO.....for them


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 19, 2008)

wizrulz said:


> yeah 15 shares is minimum u will get....
> 
> In black market people were offering 10K+ for just aplying for IPO.....for them



Its not necessary. It's very possible that most ppl wud get a refund. Let's see what Reliance Power has in store.
And I didn't quite get this 10k+ wala thing.




Pathik said:


> Mutual funds r kinda safe.. But if u wanna earn fast, Stocks is the thing for u.. Btw do u analyse index funds too?



I don't exactly analyse, but I keep my eyes open and see how a particular news affects the pricing and all.. And what are the calls and puts for a stock. I agree stocks are good for earning quickly but man how does a "student" get that kinda money to put in the stock markets - I won't risk parent's money.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 19, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> .........
> 
> JFYI- most of the mutual funds are not focussing on this Reliance Power IPO, because it is considered that *Reliance's Price Band is hugely inflated*. It is not unable to sustain the level of desired profits too.



I too feel the same because pre-launch to the IPO news, analysts on Zee Business had expected the share to be less than Rs. 100. I was shcoked when I heard later that the price band is Rs. 405 to Rs. 465


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 19, 2008)

Exactly... even the Reliance Petro thing- it wud commence operations this year and the shares have already gone up at Rs. 200+ in the past 3-4 months.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 19, 2008)

One thing i ve learnt is all this analysis works only in long term investments. The FIIs r controlling the market. Sab matke pe chal raha hai.
Also just check the p/e ratio of rnrl and rpl. 200+ and infinity.. log khali reliance ka naam dekh ke le lete hai.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 19, 2008)

... And the thing is I can't express how much I hate reliance.. I mean its soooooo inflated, sab kuch goodwill pe chal raha hai..


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 19, 2008)

Pathik said:


> One thing i ve learnt is all this analysis works only in long term investments. The FIIs r controlling the market. Sab matke pe chal raha hai.
> Also just check the p/e ratio of rnrl and rpl. 200+ and infinity.. log khali reliance ka naam dekh ke le lete hai.


Because many people invest to earn profit.
It does not matter whether it comes from Reliance, Tata, HDFC, etc!
Whoever will earn profits, traders flock to them!


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 19, 2008)

Still, day trading is risky. And unpredictable.
There's a theory in CA Final which I wanna share here. There were two guys from England in the 1900s or so. They propounded a theory and a formula too for "Earning profits using futures" - it was supposed to be a full-proof formula, guaranteeing profits always. They were awarded the Noble prize for the same.
Now these guys, very sure, opened up an Investment Co. - and were bankrupt within just 2 weeks.


----------



## rajas700 (Jan 19, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Still, day trading is risky. And unpredictable.
> There's a theory in CA Final which I wanna share here. There were two guys from England in the 1900s or so. They propounded a theory and a formula too for "Earning profits using futures" - it was supposed to be a full-proof formula, guaranteeing profits always. They were awarded the Noble prize for the same.
> Now these guys, very sure, opened up an Investment Co. - and were bankrupt within just 2 weeks.





can you explain more on these????


----------



## Pathik (Jan 20, 2008)

The unpredictability of the markets is what makes it so appealing.


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 20, 2008)

I did not apply, rather now i will now invest in NTPC, which has lost around 10%, and make as much money as one would with the Reliance Power. Does not make much sense to block money for a month or so, what i have heard is this ipo is very risky and has a long gestation period for the project to begin. at the time of RPL i had invested for full 1 lakh and got around 6k worth of shares which i sold at around the same amount after 3 months, did not make any money. i am waiting for the shares to list and crash to buy.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 20, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> I did not apply, rather now i will now invest in NTPC, which has lost around 10%, and make as much money as one would with the Reliance Power. Does not make much sense to block money for a month or so, what i have heard is this ipo is very risky and has a long gestation period for the project to begin. at the time of RPL i had invested for full 1 lakh and got around 6k worth of shares which i sold at around the same amount after 3 months, did not make any money. i am waiting for the shares to list and crash to buy.



Moeover, if the Reliance Power share price starts appreciating, many people will sell it off and we can then buy from secondary market. Instead of blocking money, it makes some sense to buy a share when it dips!


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 20, 2008)

rajas700 said:


> can you explain more on these????


  Uhhhh??? U want me to teach you the whole paper for CA final? Sorry dood, don't have that kinda time.. Use Google, that's all I can say. 



rohan_shenoy said:


> Moeover, if the Reliance Power share price starts appreciating, many people will sell it off and we can then buy from secondary market. Instead of blocking money, it makes some sense to buy a share when it dips!


+1 




hailgautam said:


> I did not apply, rather now i will now invest in NTPC.


I have audited those ppl too


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 21, 2008)

@enticer which firm you are doing articles from...


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep ntpc seems too good now. Now is buying time imo. Most stocks on a low.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 21, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> @enticer which firm you are doing articles from...



Why? Mujhe office aake peetna hai kya?  
Am doin it with my neighbour... U doing CA too?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 21, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yep ntpc seems too good now. Now is buying time imo. Most stocks on a low.


My broker had already told me that there may be a crash soon after Reliance Power IPO. So I had booked my profit few days earlier, now thinkiing of buying more shares, esp Reliance falimy shares


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2008)

Haha aaj bhari lag gai.. Due to Recession fears in the US + FII offloading followed by panic selling


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL.. we were in the Direct Tax lecture and sir ne example diya "aaj aapne dekha market 500pts gir gayi" someone corrected and said "sir 500 nahi 2000"

Sir ne projectors off kar diye- he was soooooooooooooo scared.!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2008)

Lol.. Btw wat classes r u doing?? Jk shah?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 21, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> LOL.. we were in the Direct Tax lecture and sir ne example diya "aaj aapne dekha market 500pts gir gayi" someone corrected and said "sir 500 nahi 2000"
> 
> Sir ne projectors off kar diye- *he was soooooooooooooo scared.!*


lol! It can happen!



ax3 said:


> soon ! ! !
> 
> its already crashing .........
> 
> ...


Read economic times, watch business TV channels, read for activities of overseas giants and finally use some commonsense. You will make atleast some profit!

For eg: Adlabs whose share proce saw a surge could be related to the news that in the past 12-13 months, he acquired about 250 theatres in US.!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2008)

+1 for rohan..
And for intra day trades keep ur eyes on the news always. A positive news about the company can push the price up in a bullish market.
Not now.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 21, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Lol.. Btw wat classes r u doing?? Jk shah?




Who is this JK Shah? Am taking classes from VG sir. U doing CA too?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2008)

Jk shah is a very famous ca classes in mumbai.. Nah m in engg.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 22, 2008)

Am from delhi boss.

Btw markets down 1400+ pts?? :O


----------



## Pathik (Jan 22, 2008)

I think it is buying time now.


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 22, 2008)

Power On.India On
Power On.Market Gone


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I think it is buying time now.



Lol.. Cud u buy anything?

Btw just a passing thot :

*RNRL @ 78, down to half of its listed price: Kar lo duniya mutthi mein.*


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 22, 2008)

How many of you decided to 'STOP PAYMENT' to Reliance Power IPO? I have.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 22, 2008)

Was thinking since the past 3 days.. But decided against it.. M ready to take my chances now. Btw tomo seems good 4 the market. Fed rates cut to 3.5%


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2008)

Boys. When's the last date to apply? I knew about this but was too lazy to get my azz out of the house. Wanna put in some cash. 

From what I hear, you buy the share at Rs. 450, and when the thing opens, it's at Rs. 700.

@rohan: Why did you cancel out? Any specific reason?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

^^lol,the market has crashed noob.do you read any paper or watch news?


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 23, 2008)

Man Reliance Power would have tanked if it were to list today, RIL was 13-14% down as soon as BSE opened. It was funny look Udayan react to the markets in the morning.

@enticer: i just asked coz you said you audited; i kind of thought  you meant analyzed, so I  asked. why on earth i would go to delhi to beat you? if i were to go i would have gone to the autoexpo.

yes i am ca too....
Ok i am lying i am a 3/4th ca only i have the 2nd group in final to complete since ages.

this is a good time to buy; but only and only the bluchips. man most of the midcaps are 30-40% down... scared the hell out of me. i guess MFs are best way to invest now, as pundits say they don't know if the market has found the bottom yet. may i ask mine if it works?

I don't know what is going to happen tomorrow; the nasdaq and the dow are still down even after the rate cut which was supposed to make them see the green. only ftse closed in green. tokyo closed 8% down so we were not that bad at the end.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2008)

Just as i thought.. Evy good stock is 10% up 5 sec after the market opened. No buying 4 me just yet. Rel power is where my cash remains..
@ravi wat is ur market status?? Demat banaya??


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 23, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^lol,the market has crashed noob.do you read any paper or watch news?


It shud be Noobimama- as far as markets are concerned. Lol- No offence pls.



hailgautam said:


> @enticer: i just asked coz you said you audited; i kind of thought  you meant analyzed, so I  asked. why on earth i would go to delhi to beat you? if i were to go i would have gone to the autoexpo.


D00d u r related to the profession and still donno the difference between "*audited*" and "*analyzed*" ??




Pathik said:


> Rel power is where my cash remains..



Most ppl have stopped payment for Rel Power- so ppl like u and me wud get allotment for sure


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2008)

Yea hopefully we shd get 2-3 lots now. Btw not many hav issued stop payment. Only some.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 23, 2008)

I have heard about the markets going down and such. But since this Reliance IPO wasn't open or something I thought maybe it was still not touched by the markets going down. Just wanted some more info on how this one got affected. And should I buy it?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2008)

Dude the ipo closed on the 18th. If u wanna buy it then get it on the day it lists.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 23, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Yea hopefully we shd get 2-3 lots now. Btw not many hav issued stop payment. Only some.



Na... Most ppl have stopped payment- I've many sources in various banks to confirm


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 23, 2008)

@enticer: dude why would you think I don't know the difference? I spent 4.5 yrs in a big4.

As I said earlier I wanted to know which firm you are from. These PSUs have many auditors that is why i asked from which you were from? Unless you meant analyzed..


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 24, 2008)

Arey boss no intent to hurt or anything- boss its just that when i said "audited", I meant Audited only 
Chillout.
Btw can i pls PM u? I need to get some tips from u, as my senior- 4.5 yrs of articles ought to mean u are much senior to me. May I?


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 25, 2008)

sure dude...


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 25, 2008)

Chek ur PM. Thanks


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 26, 2008)

i guess the stop payment thing helps us to get 3-4 lots of shares....

and i guess those made stop payment repent....than vice a versa


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 26, 2008)

wizrulz said:


> i guess the stop payment think helps us to get 3-4 lots of shares....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 2, 2008)

The Allotment is done. My application was rejected. Due to Bloody Reliance Money fools. F**kin opportuniy loss of about 4k. sh1t.


----------



## Pat (Feb 2, 2008)

I was alloted 16


----------



## goobimama (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ How much did you make then?

@pathiks: How did you lose cash?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2008)

I didnt actually lose cash. I lost an opportunity to make cash. Congrats Pat 
@goobi he cant trade them yet. He ll make money the day they list.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmmm... anyone who have applied for less than 225 hares will be rejected. By the how much was the initial offering? 

@ goobi- 
They'll return the money back if they reject any application. So almost no loss for us. Now if we bought a single share for 1k, then I'm sure it'll be off to a flying start in the first day itself. If it lists at say 1.5k..you do the math. So that's the money here.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 3, 2008)

Reliance is so sick... I invested in that Reliance Natural Resources NFO which was supposed to close on 30th Jan.

Its 3rd feb now, and no news!


----------



## mns.saraf (Feb 3, 2008)

i got 17 shares


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 3, 2008)

i also got 17 shares....whereas it was told every1 will be getting 15


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2008)

It was cos 3 lakh applications were rejected including mine. My Dad,Mom and bro also got 17 shares each.


----------



## agnels (Feb 3, 2008)

Me too got 17 shares. Applied through ICICIdirect at the last minute.


----------

